# Burning the CD & DVD and boot ability



## qsecofr (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi,

I'm trying to burn the 9.1-Release i386 ISO image.  I have burned them both, using growisofs to burn the DVD image, and using cdrecord to burn the disc1 CD image.  At least the burn process completed normally for both without apparent errors.

The goal, though, is to install FreeBSD over an existing WinXP on an IBM ThinkPad T60.  None of the DVD discs - including previous 8 and 7 releases seem to boot.

I have an old 7.2 Release CD disc that does boot in this laptop.  The version 8 disc I've got - and now the the 9.1 - do not.

Did I omit a flag or option in burning the CD disc?  Today, on my desktop, the command used was:

```
as root:
# cdrecord -sao ~/download/software/FreeBSD/Rel9.1/FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso
```

On the laptop, after pressing F12 to select boot device, I selected the CD drive and see on screen:

```
CD Loader 1.2

Building the boot loader arguments
Looking up /BOOT/LOADER... File not found
Looking up /boot/loader... Filenot found
Boot failed
_
```

and hangs.

Any advice/suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## Uniballer (Feb 25, 2013)

I have an older system that won't boot FreeBSD-7.x or later, but it fails later in the process than yours.

Did you try the memstick (i.e. USB flash drive) image?


----------



## qsecofr (Feb 28, 2013)

No, I hadn't tried memstick.  Not yet anyway.  I may give it a go at some point in the future, though - just to see.

Meantime, I have a blank slate to work with on this T60.  It's a 32bit processor (Intel T2300), as far as I know.  Ideally, I'd install Release 9.x.  But, if 7.x and 8.x are required intermediate steps, then maybe I'll just gain extra practice at the expense of time spent.

It just seemed strange that the 8.1 and 9.1 Release CD discs would not boot.  My first thought was I had mistakenly burned them in a way to prevent it.


----------

